# Halloween postponed...



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

till Saturday in my parts. Half my neighborhood is still without power. My kids weren't planning to go Trick or Treating anyway they are 13 and 16.

School have been closed since last week, still questionable for tomorrow.

I spend the first half of today taking my mom to her Cardiology appointment and got home to my younger daughter telling me she couldn't move her leg. Really???? So I spent the second half of the day at the doctor's office and radiology. They think it's a nerve issue. She is a competitive swimmer so I hope she doesn't have any setbacks.

Calgon take me away!!!! Okay I'm done venting I feel better now.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Outs was postponed until 11/7. There were too many Power Lines and Trees to make it safe for children. But for the looks of it, we'll have a storm here on Wed, so I am not sure if my kids will get to use their costumes this year!


----------

